# Scott alloy time trial frame



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

I am looking into getting the Scott alloy time trial frame. The frame is their lowest end model that costs around $900. I was wondering if anyone here owns or has tested that frame. I would love to hear the any feedback. Thanks for the help!


----------



## aaronjamar (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi there. I have this frame and I'm quite happy with it. It's stiff, aero, and reasonably light. Looks really cool too.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

where do you find those?


----------



## aaronjamar (Sep 25, 2007)

I got mine in Edmonton, Alberta a few years ago at PedalHead Roadworks.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

what is the actual model name? and last year they made it?

thanks


----------

